# Easy mushrooms with Feta



## mrsmac (Nov 4, 2006)

This is a really quick and easy finger food a friend makes.
Simply stuff some small mushrooms with a mixture of crumbled feta cheese, minced garlic, cracked pepper and finely chopped basil leaves. Place in a moderate oven for about 5-7 minutes then serve hot. They are very tasty, I served them last week at my place and everyone asked for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> This is a really quick and easy finger food a friend makes.
> Simply stuff some small mushrooms with a mixture of crumbled feta cheese, minced garlic, cracked pepper and finely chopped basil leaves. Place in a moderate oven for about 5-7 minutes then serve hot. They are very tasty, I served them last week at my place and everyone asked for the recipe.


This looks fantastic. My family all enjoy mushrooms just about anyway I can think of. I just know these will go like hot cakes.  Thank you for sharing with us.

kadesma


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 4, 2006)

That is a great idea. When I fix it (and I WILL!!) I will probably lightly turn/saute my mushroom caps in butter before stuffing. I find doing that keeps the mushroom more moist.  thanks for the good idea.


----------



## caliloo (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh yum!

I just happen to have everything on hand, they will be great to snack on while watching football tomorrow!

Thanks for posting....

Alexa


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 4, 2006)

The Mushrooms With Feta looks delicious.  This is a keeper.  Thanks for the receipe.


----------



## Opiñanita (Nov 4, 2006)

This looks like a good one to hang on to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amber (Nov 4, 2006)

Love all of these ingredients.  I will definately make these soon. Thanks!


----------



## corazon (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks deeeeeeelish!


----------

